# Variáveis climáticas São Jacinto / Praia da Barra/ Torreira/Ovar



## Francisco Lopez (18 Fev 2019 às 13:41)

Olá!

será que alguém conhece algum site/instituição onde possa adquirir os dados históricos (ou pelo menos uma serie temporal pequena) da intensidade e rumo do vento em São Jacinto ou perto (Praia da Barra, Torreira, Ovar).

Obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2019 às 22:17)

Olá, 
Não conheço muitos sítios, mas tens sempre este: 
https://pt.weatherspark.com/y/32298/Clima-característico-em-Ovar-Portugal-durante-o-ano

Não sei onde vão buscar aquela informação, mas ajuda sempre um pouco.


----------



## Francisco Lopez (19 Mar 2019 às 11:52)

Obrigado!, vou dar uma espreitadela


----------

